# New decorative wraps 2 rods



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

beautiful Rods*****


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow - those are a couple of the prettiest diamond wraps I've ever seen. I used to build rods when I was a youngster and I have no idea how you pulled that off. Is that straight thread or are you using a wrapping tape of some kind? Whatever you're doing that is some fine beautiful work!!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

sweet rods! i got a question, whats the purpose of the eyes rotating around the rod like that. ive seen a couple of youtube videos with a guy using those but have never personally seen/notice them before.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

indio,
good job on the wraps, bad job on the pictures.
you need the camera to focus on the wraps, get the camera closer.
put the rod on a plain white backgroound,


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

J0nesi said:


> whats the purpose of the eyes rotating around the rod like that


more stable. prevents rod from twisting, so instead of exerting effort on your reel to prevent it from twisting, you're exerting effort on the fish. you're not fighting both the rod and the fish.

look at pic below of how the rod tries to twist to one side when loaded. acid wrap prevents that.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & thanks for sharing.


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

thank you My Hobie I love I love my love Rods fishing thank you everybody.


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Dawgonit. Rysher. Jonesi. Sharknut.... .I love C.Wraps.thank you


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Good wraps*

beautiful Wrap:whistling:s


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

you neeed to pack some more, those gaps will grow wider after CP, and then gets magnified after epoxy. too bad you already tie up the ends. if that's built for you that's fine as someday you can repair it, but if it was me and it is for a customer, i can't give the customer that.

NOTE: if you pack tighter, the pattern will be more pronounced and visible.


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Cp before the epoxy finish*

Finish wrap:clapping::thumbsup::whistling::robot::donatello:


----------

